# H shealthing clips--1/2 inch for 7/16 OSB



## HighDesertHomeOwner (Mar 24, 2011)

Home Depot does not sell 7/16 H clips for 7/16 OSB. They only have 1/2 inch.

Would 1/2 inch be too loose for 7/16 OSB?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 24, 2011)

There is a reason for that...your not supposed to use 7/16 OSB for a roof.
Your going to fall through, crack shingles and create small leaks.
Buy only 1/2 inch 5 ply exterior rated exposure plywood for roofs. Otherwise, your shingles will not be warranteed.
Just tryin to save you trouble down the road.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 24, 2011)

7/16 is min. code here and it,s pritty standard but always use "H" clips one size up to make life easier when installing.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 27, 2011)

7/16 clips is the correct size for 1/2 OSB, In fact if you check you will find there's no such thing as real 1/2 think OSB.
I have not seen plywood used on roofs for many many years. And any roof I've seen done or have done myself has been done with 7/16". As long as you use the H clips it works fine.
The main reason not to use plywood is if it delaminates the roof will be full of humps.
Plywood may be code in a hurracane area, with full headed nails.


----------



## HighDesertHomeOwner (Mar 28, 2011)

I have never seen true 1/2 inch plywood or OSB at HD or anywhere.

Only MDF or particle board is true dimension thickness, ie nominal and actual are the same. 

At HD, it says 7/16 OSB.


----------



## HighDesertHomeOwner (Mar 28, 2011)

Are H-clips intended only for the roof and not for side shealthing? 

I read that they are for both so I intended to use them for both the sides and the roof. 

I had wanted to use 14.5" long 2x4 spacers to attach shealthing at 48" intervals, but changed my mind as the H-clips are easier and cheaper.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 29, 2011)

"H" clips are used to spread the load on the roof when you walk on it, when rafters are at 24" on center the edge of plywood or osb will bend and the roofing shingles are likely to be damaged. Osb should never be smaller than the measurement that is stamped on it. It often swells 1/8 " if or when exposed to rain. Thinner sheets should be sent back or used elseware but not on the roof.


----------

